# crap pond



## shinerman77 (Nov 11, 2007)

Well headed out to the crap pond around the corner. I tried out the new booyah boogie bait i bought. I caught one small one. And had something big on but me being me I didn't set the hook well enough and it spit the lure. Here is the small one I caught.


----------



## little anth (Nov 12, 2007)

i love the boggie baits


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 13, 2007)

crap ponds have a unique forage base. sometimes you gotta "match the hatch" to catch the big ones


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> crap ponds have a unique forage base. sometimes you gotta "match the hatch" to catch the big ones




LMFAO! :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 13, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> crap ponds have a unique forage base. sometimes you gotta "match the hatch" to catch the big ones



Lmao, thanks for the fix jim, heres the pic that shinner was trying to post, check out its dorsal fin something tried to make lunch out of him at one time


----------



## shamoo (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice catch Mr. BassAddict, looks like a sweet spot to do a little relaxing


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 13, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Nice catch Mr. BassAddict, looks like a sweet spot to do a little relaxing




I didnt catch it shinnerman77 did, I only posted the picture since he was having trouble. I think that LM is bigger than my personal best which is posted below.






Since I caught this guy in April its been all down hill, besides for 1 guy (bass or snook) that broke my 1/0 gammi hook


----------



## shamoo (Nov 13, 2007)

My apologeezs Mr. BassAddict didnt mean to stir up any bad memories,  hey nice catch Mr. Shinnerman77


----------



## shinerman77 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks shamoo, He is a little bitter cause I am catching bigger fish than he is.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Shamoo, now hell be busting my stones about it for another 6 months.............................


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2007)

LMAO :lol: This is what its all about my friend \/


----------

